

Futuristic BMW i3 – the car that rewrites the book of car making - allannjoroge
http://v8.autorgy.com/motor-trends/blog/car-news/futuristic-bmw-i3

======
allannjoroge
Do you believe the BMW I3 could redefine the future of cars?

~~~
RollAHardSix
Not at its' current price point. Still too expensive for what it is.

~~~
allannjoroge
It is too expensive I agree..but the technology would set some new standards.

